# Haarlem Corner Webshop



## spontcumb (Jan 19, 2008)

Happy Weekend to everyone out there! I'm celebrating the "fruits" of my first successful indoor grow. Dutch Passion "Purple Star" - feminised. I wish I could give you all a taste of this stuff. I'm actually trying to find out if anyone has ever ordered anything online from the Haarlem Corner Webshop? I ordered 2 coffee mugs with a Cannabis leaf on them(Xmas gifts). I placed the order on November 10th. I waited for my package to arrive. On December 5th, I emailed them asking if/when my order would be sent. Their reply was they would be sending it out on Monday of the next week. Around the 20th of Dec, I emailed them again asking where's my stuff? No reply. I send them another one a few day later. No reply. I then sent a rather "nasty" email to them:

----- Original Message ----- 
*From:* Jeff  
*To:* Bret Kantola 
*Sent:* Thursday, December 27, 2007 2:16 AM
*Subject:* Fw: Enquiry from Haarlem Corner Web Shop


*Again I ask you, when can I expect to receive my order??? Or have I been ripped off?? I'm checking on rollitup.org to see if there's any information about your store. If there isn't.......there will be.*

*Peace,

And here's their reply:

*
*Hello American customer. You are very kind to offer a threat. Yes you order was shipped on December 14th along with several others. I have confirmation that one of the packages has arrived so far. Please be patient. The Holiday's can cause delays has been our experience. If you do not receive your package within 3 weeks, you can request a refund.*

*mhhc
*
I have sent numerous emails to those freaks to try to get a refund and I get no reply at all. I don't know if they've got an actual storefront in Haarlem. My 2 kids and I are going to be in Amsterdam in March. We are going to be staying at a hotel in Haarlem. So I figured that if they do exist, I will have to stop in and introduce myself. 

Anyway, I know I'm babbling and apologize for that....lol. If anyone's done business with them and would care to share your experience with the Haarlem Corner Webshop, I would really appreciate it. Peace and thanks to you all. Time now for me to get locked to my couch. Peace out!


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 13, 2008)

Sorry to hear that you got ripped off, but I've never heard of that Seedbank. Guess it's best to stick with the biggies...

That was a funny reply from them "you are very kind to offer a threat"...lol

Congrats on your first grow though, any pictures?


WWW


----------



## spontcumb (Apr 16, 2008)

We just got back from Amsterdam a couple of weeks ago. We stayed in Haarlem and fell in love with Willie Wortel's Sativa. It's right across the street from the train station. Great smokes and friendly staff. We had a blast while we were there. I wish everyone could go there......if only for a day. I have been hearing some crap about banning coffee shops from serving Americans and/or non- Holland residents. Don't know if it's true or not, but Amsterdam is going smoke free on June 1.

Here are a couple of pics of the Purple Star I harvested. I now have 2 "Snow White" females growing. I've always used feminised seeds and usually Dutch Passion. All seeds germinated....very quickly, and all were females. I managed to send back some gifts of black afghan hash to my friends here in the states. I spread a very thin layer of the hash on a post card and placed the stamp on top of the hash. Everyone received their postcard and I got all 5 that I sent to myself. MMmmmmmmmmmmm....

It's a gorgeous day here so I'm gonna smoke a quick bowl and get out into the sunshine. Peace out!  

PS: Sorry about photo quality. Taken by my cell phone.


----------



## White Widow Woman (Apr 16, 2008)

Picture quality not withstanding, those buds look tasty!. ...lol Is that a little purple I see? Mmmm, yummy!

Since I got your IM, I now know that your weren't talking about a seedbank in Harlem NY... lol Guess you didn't bring seeds back with you, eh? I'm not going to either - decided that since I'll be flying out from the States, that it wouldn't be prudent. So I will just mail them to my house in Niagara Falls, Ontario.

Hope you get your seeds...


WWW


----------



## spontcumb (Apr 16, 2008)

Yes there is a little Purple. Damn, it was really good smoke! Hopefully the Snow White is as good!

I wish I wasn't as computer illiterate as I am. I hope this works. Just wanted to put up a few pics of Amsterdam coffee shops. I'm having problems posting pics but hopefully these will work. The shot of the moon was through the arches of the Eiffel Tower and taken with my cell phone, (extremely high when I took these). 

Peace,
Jeff


----------

